# Thoughts on Spurs winning the title?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What are some of Rockets fans' thoughts of Spurs winning the title? 

Happy that our (other) Texas cousins won?
Things that we can learn from this championship team?
Is Tim Duncan really the best player in the league?
Will we ever be better than these guys? anytime soon??


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

I'm happy. Because Detroit didn't win. Yes I hate Detroit and I also hate Denver. Don't mess with Texas.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I think you guyss can get better but it starts with finding a POINT GUARD not dan dickau, then there's some question about your bench your over the cap destroy those holes, and then you have an NBA title.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm glad, usually when a team wins the championship they dont come out as strong the next season, at least for the first part. Then the Rockets can overtake #1 in the division. Also, as they win their 3rd title, the chances of them going on to win more get tougher.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> What are some of Rockets fans' thoughts of Spurs winning the title?
> 
> Happy that our (other) Texas cousins won?
> Things that we can learn from this championship team?
> ...


no
maybe
naw
yep; very soon...

I dont like the spurs at all....so them winning the title means its gonna be even sweeter when houston knocks them out next year


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It's kind of like being in college. Since your team didn't win you are at least happy that someone in your conference (division in this case) won.

It sucks that the Spurs got to 3 before us but, like maxrider I'm not a Detroit fan. I hate the East. I'm tired of the "New York, New Jersey, Phili, Detroit wanna be tough thug from the streets" teams that think their so great.

Everybody has their regular season swing through the Texas Triangle. You start of 8 and 0, then you play "TEXAS" and your record is 8 and 3.

Rockets 2005-2006!!!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I was ok with the spurs winning their third title. Manu and Tim played great last night. So we got five Nba titles in our state not bad.

Hope we can get out of the first round next year. Maybe to the western conference finals that would be awesome.


----------



## 05OffSeason (Jun 1, 2005)

I wouldnt be happy with anyone winning the title other than the Rockets.
Rockets will be the BEST next season!


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

**** the spurs. Any true Rocket fan would never root for the ****ing Spurs.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

I thought Detroit gave the Spurs game 7. Dice and Sheed defended Duncan well throughout the whole game, and Duncan was off target most of the night. Then late in the fourth quarter the Detroit guards sag in for a weak double on Duncan, who found Bowen and Ginobili wide open for uncontested threes... couldn't believe it... I don't know what Larry Brown was thinking. Sure you want the ball out of Duncan's hands, and he dared San Antonio to beat them from the outside. But when you have players like Bowen and Ginobili camped at the three point line, you don't want to leave them wide open.

Duncan played pretty ****e in the last three games atleast, and was bailed out by his supporting cast. Tony Parker can score on drives, but he's a point guard - he doesn't know how to set up his teammates, and turns the ball over too much... Horry (ex-Rocket) was the x-factor in their title win... trust a Houston old boy to bring the Spurs another championship


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i think the rockets would have beaten the spurs if they had played in the playoffs.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm a suns fan, but I agree with this. I think you guys had great matchups against the Spurs, and assuming you contain Ginobli, you'd have a better chance then any other WC team.


----------



## theRockisOurs (May 27, 2005)

I wanted the Spurs to win then I thought, wait, 3 championships in 7 years?!?! Makes me very jealous. All in all, the Spurs a great team, but I wasn't overly impressed with them, especially Duncan (don't kill me). They're not fun to watch, but hey, they did do Texas proud so gotta give props for that right? I hate the Mavs more than the Spurs though...

Next year, we have a good chance to challenge the division crown with smart moves this offseason! Can't wait for the draft only days away... :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ownerofpueblo said:


> I'm a suns fan, but I agree with this. I think you guys had great matchups against the Spurs, and assuming you contain Ginobli, you'd have a better chance then any other WC team.


Thanks for the compliments, esp. coming from a Suns fan :smile:

We are gonna be a great team next year, I think everyone here can feel it


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

tone wone said:


> no
> maybe
> naw
> yep; very soon...
> ...


Come and get it...I won't even put my bag down!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> i think the rockets would have beaten the spurs if they had played in the playoffs.


I don't think so. I think neither Texas team would have beaten the Spurs. They were simply the best team in the west. But both Texas teams would have taken the Spurs to 6 games but that's as far as it would have went with the Spurs coming out on top. 

You guys sat in the same position as the Pistons in that you haven't won at the SBC Center since 1997 and both times this season when the Rockets went to SA they were blown out of the building.

That said i like this quote from another board.
Dallas: well we win football championships anyway
Houston:NOOOOOOOO they passed us


> I'm glad, usually when a team wins the championship they dont come out as strong the next season, at least for the first part. Then the Rockets can overtake #1 in the division. Also, as they win their 3rd title, the chances of them going on to win more get tougher.


But yet for the 2nd half of the season they are the type of team you don't want to face at any part of the season when you are trying to position yourself for the playoffs and you dont to face them in the playoffs. Detroit opponents seen that this season.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Gambino said:


> I don't think so. I think neither Texas team would have beaten the Spurs. They were simply the best team in the west. But both Texas teams would have taken the Spurs to 6 games but that's as far as it would have went with the Spurs coming out on top.


i guess we have different opinions. i think houston could have won in 6 or 7 against the spurs.


----------

